# JDK-version / netbeans / servlets / J2EE



## acky (10. September 2005)

hi, 
ich habe ein *servlet-projekt*, dass unter JDK 1.4 / netbeans 3.6 gemacht wurde - und würde dieses gerne mit JDK 1.5 / netbeans 4.1 starten - da ich von servlets bis dato kaum ahnung habe, um es nachzuvollziehen.

1. frage: da die nötigen klassen scheinbar aus JDK 1.4 ausgelagert wurden, brauche ich zu JDK 1.5 zusätzlich das J2EE-SDK, richtig?

2. frage: um nun  ein projekt in netbeans 4.1 anzulegen, das klassen beinhaltet, die mit servlets arbeiten, muss ich ein enterprise-projekt wählen, richtig?

3. frage: wie/ wohin muss ich diese klassen dann richtigerweise legen?
(projekt mit existierendem code klappt ja nicht, weil es ehemals kein enterprise-projekt war)

thx,
acky


----------



## Basti54 (10. September 2005)

1. nein, is meines wissens nach alles schon bei.
 2. nein, du wählst am besten web application with existing sources
 3. du gibst die entsprechenden Pfade beim einrichten des Projektes an, dann müßte es gehen.


----------

